# Location, location, location



## Homelite (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello everyone. I was wondering if the forum members would be interested in supplying some information such as their town, state, and handle so that they could be placed on a map. I thought this might be a good way to see how everyone is distributed throughout the globe. I do a fair amount of mapping projects at work, and I thought it might be an interesting project if the members could see how many folks are nearby. Might be a way to organize some gatherings.


----------



## brisawyer (Jan 8, 2009)

A lot of people already have their location displayed. You can put me on there I am in Bristol VA I run a circular mill we saw dunnage for a local pipe company. We saw some custom stuff when we have time.


----------



## the westspartan (Jan 8, 2009)

Homelite said:


> Hello everyone. I was wondering if the forum members would be interested in supplying some information such as their town, state, and handle so that they could be placed on a map. I thought this might be a good way to see how everyone is distributed throughout the globe. I do a fair amount of mapping projects at work, and I thought it might be an interesting project if the members could see how many folks are nearby. Might be a way to organize some gatherings.



I am in Geneseo, NY


----------



## Homelite (Jan 8, 2009)

I noticed a lot have their locations, but quite a few a still pretty general as far as region, state, etc.

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## steve fryar (Jan 8, 2009)

Mundulla.A small town in the south east of South Australia.Population 161.My other home and where I actually spend more of my life is Moomba,oil and gas fields located near Innamincka,Far North, South Australia.I work 2 weeks on two weeks off,hence the two homes.


----------



## woodshop (Jan 8, 2009)

Fort Washington, PA, right outside of Philadelphia on the east coast US


----------



## gink595 (Jan 8, 2009)

Auburn, Indiana. Home of the Auburn, Cords and Duesenburgs.


----------



## irishcountry (Jan 8, 2009)

Brooklyn Michigan about 4 miles from the Michigan International Speedway. We have surround sound for the races just have to turn on the tube and open a window!! Take care


----------



## wchipper (Jan 8, 2009)

*location*

Sanford North Carolina


----------



## thenorth (Jan 8, 2009)

hey Irish;;
i will have to check out your ''surround sound''.........
( twice per year ) *s*

take care
john


----------



## dustytools (Jan 8, 2009)

Carlisle, Ky. Home of nothing except a bunch of hills and hollers, and my beautiful family.


----------



## AndyR (Jan 8, 2009)

Howdy neighbor...sort of...
Champaign, IL...about 2.5 hours south of you.


----------



## dustytools (Jan 8, 2009)

AndyR said:


> Howdy neighbor...sort of...
> Champaign, IL...about 2.5 hours south of you.



My mother lives in Urbana.


----------



## Thechap (Jan 8, 2009)

Waynesboro, Pennsylvania


----------



## carvinmark (Jan 8, 2009)

Frederic Michigan, center of the northern part of the mit.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 8, 2009)

Big Rapids, Michigan...southwest of CarvinMark.


----------



## yooper (Jan 8, 2009)

Ontonagon Mi. western end of the U.P.........The U.P. is north of northern Michigan!


----------



## tanker (Jan 8, 2009)

About 3 miles west of Mooreland Indiana and about 5 miles east of Mt.Summit Indiana on highway 36


----------



## Backwoods (Jan 9, 2009)

Camas Valley, Oregon. A small mountain valley in the central region of the coast range. Located along highway 42. It is 100 miles to the coast, and 100 miles to the top of the cascades. An out door paradise with a mild climate year round.


----------



## FIRESMOKE (Jan 9, 2009)

New Holland , PA Lancaster county. I already see that a few of you guys are within easy driving distance of me. Under 1 hour of road time!


----------



## AndyR (Jan 9, 2009)

Thechap said:


> Waynesboro, Pennsylvania



My mother lives in Waynesboro...


----------



## Homelite (Jan 9, 2009)

Spent my first four years after grad school in Lancaster. Absolutely loved it!Hopefully it won't be too long before I can get back out that way. Just need to get the company to relocate me back east. On a side note, I spent the first two weeks I was in PA at a site in Waynesboro.

So far I am up to over 21 handles with locations, which is great because it hasn't even been 24 hours. I know there are quite a few other heavy hitters out there, so I am going to try and figure out the best way to post these on a map and add to the list as they come in.

Thanks guys, this is great!


----------



## lmbeachy (Jan 9, 2009)

Greenwood, DE. Midway berween Dove, DE and Salisbury MD. 25 miles from the ocean. Firesmoke, I get up your way quite often, I am an agent for Goodville.


----------



## Major Wood (Jan 9, 2009)

Northeast Ohio-Girard to be exact!


----------



## Homelite (Jan 9, 2009)

Here's what I have so far. I will keep adding them as they come in. Still working on the labels, but its a start.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 9, 2009)

Homelite said:


> Here's what I have so far. I will keep adding them as they come in. Still working on the labels, but its a start.



LOL, I don't know when I moved to Maine but I might have a look some time!!! I'm in Auburn, Indiana


----------



## peterrum (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm in. Mark my milling at Rock Creek, British Columbia, Canada, also known as God's country. Cheers


----------



## OhioGregg (Jan 9, 2009)

Northwest Ohio, Jenera to be exact. Grain elevator & a small post office, thats about it. lol
Been up your way a number of times Irishcountry, to go to MIS. Been awhile though, great area up there.
Gregg


----------



## thenorth (Jan 9, 2009)

sudbury, ON. Canada


----------



## steve fryar (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow!You actually found Mundulla?!?Wish I was there.I'm at work in Moomba now.


----------



## wrs (Jan 9, 2009)

Wellsboro,Pa...Home of the Pa. Grand Canyon.


----------



## busybeazz (Jan 9, 2009)

Springville southern Indiana


----------



## zr900 (Jan 9, 2009)

Dowagiac MI (southwest)

Hey Bowtecmadman I use to live off of exit 141 in BR when I was going to school, but I haven't been back there since 2004


----------



## glennschumann (Jan 9, 2009)

Glendale, Wisconsin

All you MI folks... surprised to hear somebody mention BR... one side of my family is from there... Grandpa owned the hardware store, Other relations the implement dealer... All this long before the mall... before the lumber yard burned... before any stoplights...

What if we also include what equipment we run... a resource for locals interested in seeing our set up, or contacting for ... ? 

Granberg Mark III CSM 36" and 56" rails, Stihl 066 & Husqvarna 3120


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 9, 2009)

Mantua, Ohio 44255. Born and grown!! Home of Jack Lambert (even though I am a Browns fan).

Firewood cutter, chainsaw collector/seller. Know a few people with smaller mills.


----------



## Backwoods (Jan 10, 2009)

I am starting to feel a little lonely out here on the west coast. 
Bump me up north about a 1/4 inch if you can. 
That is a bad neighborhood where you got me located.:rockn:
LT-70
48” chainsaw mill for long beams with a 60” bar for quartering the large ones
Bell saw restoration project
100% portable sawmilling service


----------



## Homelite (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm up to 31 and counting. I have been going back through old, longer threads trying to get a few more here and there, but this is awesome. Just as Backwoods mentioned, some locations may be a little off, some are the coordinates I get from the web and the other shifts are due to the map projection (if you haven't noticed, most of the states look a little squished).
By the way Backwoods, how is the mill restoration coming along?
As for you zr900, my woodlot and drying sheds are at my parents place in Decatur. We may have to get together sometime, as I try to get up there at least once a month. Not to mention I have a few hundred board feet of wet maple that needs to be taken up and stacked for drying over the winter.
Well folks, I will update the map when I get to the office next.


----------



## stipes (Jan 10, 2009)

*Here about 8 miles northeast of Richmond Ky..*

Little community called Union City..Pretty nice here,alot of flat land more than surrounding areas of the county.....


----------



## gink595 (Jan 10, 2009)

Homelite said:


> Well folks, I will update the map when I get to the office next.



So I take it work is slow at your place too!!


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm in Machiasport, Maine.


----------



## TNMIKE (Jan 10, 2009)

Black Mountain , NC and Kyles Ford, TN


----------



## 820wards (Jan 11, 2009)

Homelite said:


> Hello everyone. I was wondering if the forum members would be interested in supplying some information such as their town, state, and handle so that they could be placed on a map. I thought this might be a good way to see how everyone is distributed throughout the globe. I do a fair amount of mapping projects at work, and I thought it might be an interesting project if the members could see how many folks are nearby. Might be a way to organize some gatherings.



Livermore, CA


----------



## RON58 (Jan 11, 2009)

Great idea,this is neat. Some of you guys are almost neighbors.I'm between State College and Altoona up in a hollow( BALD EAGLE PIKE).Pretty close dead center of PA. Any of you have or hunt coyote in your area ? Not to get off subject.


----------



## Stihl-in-Ky (Jan 11, 2009)

Corinth Ky half way between Lexington Ky and Cincinnati Ohio.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jan 11, 2009)

Just south of historic Fort Scott, Ks. Very interesting history we have around here. Check it out.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Scott,_Kansas


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 11, 2009)

Hot Springs Ar Al Capones hideout I live in the sticks surrounding it


----------



## HarryHarley (Jan 11, 2009)

Covington, Louisiana 25 miles north of New Orleans.
Come on down!!!


----------



## woodchopper (Jan 11, 2009)

Zodiac45 said:


> I'm in Machiasport, Maine.


God's Country !! Beautiful in that area. I used to live in So. Maine. I'm in Hanson,MA now. Former site of the world's largest cranberry bog. They closed down that bog around 1978 though.


----------



## yooper (Jan 11, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Hot Springs Ar Al Capones hideout I live in the sticks surrounding it



so Al hung out in that neck of the wood also, he loved the North woods Wi and North of that the U.P


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 11, 2009)

yooper said:


> so Al hung out in that neck of the wood also, he loved the North woods Wi and North of that the U.P



Yipper yooper gotcha


----------



## Maine-iacJay (Jan 12, 2009)

Castle Hill, Maine. About 6 hrs north of Portland. The other Maine.
Jay


----------



## BlueRider (Jan 12, 2009)

Atascadero California, almost exactly half way between San Francisco and Los Angeles on HWY 101 on the inland side of the coastal mountain range.


----------



## sctstoys72 (Jan 12, 2009)

cordova KY midway between lexington ky and cinn oh. off I75 Harrison Co.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 12, 2009)

BlueRider said:


> Atascadero California, almost exactly half way between San Francisco and Los Angeles on HWY 101 on the inland side of the coastal mountain range.



So please tell me you are aight livin in between the fruits & nuts?
They ain't rubbed offnya eh:monkey:


----------



## BlueRider (Jan 12, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> So please tell me you are aight livin in between the fruits & nuts?
> They ain't rubbed offnya eh:monkey:



SF has its own unique type of fruits and LA is full or all kinds of nuts but here on the central coast we have almond, pistachio, walnut, and apricot orchards and many are being torn out and replaced with wine grapes and olive orchards. towards the coast you will find citrus and avacado orchards. throw in a bunch of cattle and a bit of barley and its not a bad place to live.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 13, 2009)

BlueRider said:


> SF has its own unique type of fruits and LA is full or all kinds of nuts but here on the central coast we have almond, pistachio, walnut, and apricot orchards and many are being torn out and replaced with wine grapes and olive orchards. towards the coast you will find citrus and avacado orchards. throw in a bunch of cattle and a bit of barley and its not a bad place to live.



K sounds like your safe fer now


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Jan 14, 2009)

Very Cool Homelite

I live in Britton, MI. But I spend all the time I can in Stalwart MI in the woods with my saws, dozer and other toys. Hopefully I can get a cabin put up and live UP there part time 

Billy


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jan 14, 2009)

Maine-iacJay said:


> Castle Hill, Maine. About 6 hrs north of Portland. The other Maine.
> Jay



Ha,ha,ha....The other Maine! Good one Jay!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 14, 2009)

Zodiac45 said:


> Ha,ha,ha....The other Maine! Good one Jay!


When I went there, I dreaded it but after I reached it,I was
pleasantly surprised I did not go way into Maine but it was noot what I was expecting. I did hate tobacco prices and tolls but the people were ok and
I was expecting to see a bunch of girlie men smooching each other. It and
NH and New York were surprising I though it would all be concrete lol.


----------



## Gene DiNardo (Jan 15, 2009)

Bala Cynwyd Pa.
Did you export the map from an mxd. ?
Hey WRS, I used to do a lot of backpacking around Slate Run and the Black Forrest. "Gods Country" for sure !


----------



## Big86inthestixx (Jan 15, 2009)

Howard City, Michigan.
Husky 357Xp Ported, Husky 575XP Ported


----------



## Chopwood (Jan 15, 2009)

If you guys go to the bottom of the homepage of AS, there is a small googlemap link. You can put you and your information on that and save this guy some work. Maybe the Mods can make it more conspicuous so everybody sees it?


----------



## slinger (Jan 16, 2009)

Chopwood said:


> If you guys go to the bottom of the homepage of AS, there is a small googlemap link. You can put you and your information on that and save this guy some work. Maybe the Mods can make it more conspicuous so everybody sees it?




Done!

Thanks I didn't see it...


----------



## wesgillock (Jan 16, 2009)

georgetown'ky where I do my wood hobbies and Wax,Ky where I do my milling on an old logosol m7


----------



## GeckoTreeworks (Jan 16, 2009)

Katoomba, 2hrs west of Sydney, Australia.


----------



## BIG JAKE (Jan 16, 2009)

Albuquerque-Don't know of any Arboristsite members from around these parts. 
Winter pic (borrowed) looking southwest off the Sandia mountains (elev 10,378ft) east of town with worlds longest aerial tramway I believe 2.7 miles. The city comes right up to the base of the mtns. I cut up here when they thin the forest out to cut down on fire hazard. I'd like to get some huge aspen logs to mill for T&G this year and many of the logs have nice cream/red figured heartwood.


----------



## polexie (Jan 16, 2009)

I live in The Netherlands (Holland), just north of Haarlem in a village called Velserbroek. Amsterdam is 8 kilometers to the east of my house. Crowded area. Lots of people, industry, harbours, offices, etc.


----------



## prickettwood (Jan 16, 2009)

Bellefontaine Ohio


----------



## sctstoys72 (Jan 16, 2009)

looks like there are several of us KY boys pretty close, just saw one in georgetown,i,'m in cordova,one in corinth,one north of richmond,one in carlisle.


----------



## deer slayer (Jan 17, 2009)

Chambersburg P.A. love it up here, I see a lot of people right close to me!!


----------



## wrs (Jan 17, 2009)

Gene DiNardo said:


> Bala Cynwyd Pa.
> Did you export the map from an mxd. ?
> Hey WRS, I used to do a lot of backpacking around Slate Run and the Black Forrest. "Gods Country" for sure !



Be thankful you weren't backpacking here this morning....-23!!!


----------

